# power point presentation



## easyrider (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there a way to copy a really awesome power point presentation of the award winning pictures from my email to the bulletin board ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 25, 2011)

you could attach it if its under 100k, but no way to post it on the forum in its native format.

another option would be to take screenshots or the images of each ppt slide and post those as individual pictures.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 25, 2011)

Upload it to your website and post a link here

or use a power point conversion utility to convert your power point to a format that you can up load to youtube


----------

